# Was thinking about an Android tablet install......but now....



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Now I'm thinking about using one of these maybe. 

Item Details : Exynos 5 - ARNDALE-5250-B This is the priciest option BUT it comes with GPS, WIFI, Sound board and all that good stuff. It's also kind of large though....... Cortex A15 CPU is nice. 

Item Details : Exynos 5 - ARMBRIX-5250-A pretty similar to the Arndale without all the extra's. Good bit cheaper too. 

ODROID | Hardkernel Uses a quad core Cortex A9 Eynos cpu. Pretty decent, and plenty fast enough. Price is a bit cheaper.

ODROID | Hardkernel almost identical to the other Odroid, BUT shrunk much smaller, with small format connectors. The GPU is clocked a little slower as well but still probably plenty powerful for what I'd want. 

So these are the 4 options I'm currently looking at. The Exynos 5 is obviously the best option, lower power, faster, faster GPU and so on. Probably more then I need though? But the price isn't bad. The Arndale setup includes just about everything I'd need out of it as well. I'd pair one of these with probably a 7-8" capacative touch screen and feed a digital signal out into some sort of processor, MiniDSP 2to8, or one of the other car processors.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmm found this as well which connects directly up to the Odroid X2

Multi-Touch Solutions :: MCP


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

IMO, I truly believe you should just run an x86 Windows PC.

I mean my CPU was $39, MB $50, therefore depending on your HDD choice, RAM and case, you can be around 200~ (not counting the DC to DC supply).

Can't beat running Windows vs. handicapped OS like iOS or Android (when it comes to doing complex things like T/A, EQ, Xovers).


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll be doing T/A, EQ, and Xovers in a dedicated device like the MiniDSP or BitONE or something. I've messed with the software stuff and sometimes it can be a bit finicky. Also android is much better setup for touch screens and I'm not that familiar with Windows 8 yet. The only thing I'd want to run on a windows platform is Centrafuse and they can't seem to get anything to work consistently. I messed with a windows based CarPC for months about a year ago and just decided I didn't like where the software was at the time. I'm not sure if it's gotten any better but I'm kind of doubting it. RideRunner worked a bit better but didn't have some of the features I'd want. Also I would spend way more then the cost of the Arndale setup to get a full PC running, and the Arndale has pretty much everything I'd need.


----------

